# Impressed with a customer



## Underdog

I've never seen this before. A customer who took the time and effort to answer my questions online in detail.
This is what she sent me to show where and how the wallpaper was going to go in a powder room located underneath the stairs.
It's a koi pond pattern.


I hate pedestal sinks... rant over.


----------



## PressurePros

I stand.. confused.


----------



## journeymanPainter

I really hope she flattens the rest of that wall :jester


----------



## Underdog

PressurePros said:


> I stand.. confused.


 Sorry, more information needed I guess.

It's a custom paper created by a local artist. It has a multiple drop match. We had a hard time when we met for the estimate. 
She only had 3 rolls and was trying to figure out whether to order more or not install the ceiling.
When I left I was totally confused as to how she wanted to hang it and I couldn't give her a price.
She created this Photoshop on her own initiative and it answered all my questions. I didn't have to make another trip.

I just thought it was a lot of effort and pretty concise.



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

journeymanPainter said:


> I really hope she flattens the rest of that wall :jester


 It took me a minute... funny.
It would be nice if I could Photoshop ALL my prep.



:cowboy:


----------



## CApainter

Dear Underdog,

I want all the fish heading left to right in a clockwise direction as you enter the bathroom. 

Thanks!

Gloria Holeman

Type and send, 47 seconds.


----------



## daArch

I've had a few customers who have taken the effort to draw/photograph their ideas and rooms so that I could better understand - giving validity to the saying, "one picture is worth a thousand words"

Those jobs that have proceeded were joys. In this business, so much depends on communication. :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog

Here's a better picture that explains why I had a hard time figuring out which corners to match and which way the design goes:





:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

Finally went back to install this job. It was designed by the same artist as posts #9 and #15 on this thread:

http://www.painttalk.com/f8/hand-painted-wallcovering-26888/index2/


----------



## PressurePros

Holy crap.


----------



## chrisn

PressurePros said:


> Holy crap.


really


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Underdog said:


> Finally went back to install this job. It was designed by the same artist as posts #9 and #15 on this thread:


Thanks. My head hurts now. :blink:


----------



## Gough

Wow...clients..., just ...wow.


----------



## paintball head

Did you have to wear the special hangers glasses for that job?


----------



## Underdog

Ha ha, I did that angle on purpose but now I can't find the regular angle that I took of it.

Knew you'd get a kick out of it though.


----------



## Gough

paintball head said:


> Did you have to wear the special hangers glasses for that job?


I think I've brought this up before, but I heard about "paperhanger's' glasses" from the guys in my dad's lab. They are trifocals, but with near/far/near sections of the lenses. The idea being that paperhangers end up doing close work both up and down. His co-workers needed them for reading instruments, etc.

I just have a seperate pair for "near"...at least for another 6 weeks.


----------



## RH

Looks kinda' fishey to me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> Looks kinda' fishey to me.


:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## daArch

I tell people to hang whatever they want in a powder room, after all, they don't want guests spending TOO much time in there. Don't want 'em to feel at home.


----------



## Underdog

Here it is, also there is an entire office with this pattern.
It'll turn up soon too I reckon.

I think Koi fish patterns need a good raptor in it to balance them out.


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> Here it is, also there is an entire office with this pattern.
> It'll turn up soon too I reckon.
> 
> I think Koi fish patterns need a good raptor in it to balance them out.


That pic didn't help much. :blink:


----------



## chrisn

need a couple of these for all those glorified goldfish


----------



## PressurePros

I would have papered the pedestal and sink basin to complete the look. 

Did you dream of fish for a week after this job?


----------



## Gough

Can we start another thread? I'm thinking of one titled, "Have you ever wanted to give a client a dumb slap?"


----------



## Underdog

Gough said:


> Can we start another thread? I'm thinking of one titled, "Have you ever wanted to give a client a dumb slap?"


 When I read "Can we start another thread?" I thought you were going to suggest a thread on wild design choices.


----------



## Gough

Underdog said:


> When I read "Can we start another thread?" I thought you were going to suggest a thread on wild design choices.


OK, that would work too. 

To be clear, I wasn't criticizing the installation, just the design choice.

One of the things I like about the vast majority of our clients is that we have a solid enough relationship that I can tell them when they are making stupid choices. Not it those words, at least initially. I'll start out diplomatically....


----------



## SemiproJohn

I don't know. I sort of like it. In a Dante's Inferno, claustrophobic sort of way.


----------



## chrisn

SemiproJohn said:


> I don't know. I sort of like it. In a Dante's Inferno, claustrophobic sort of way.


yea, I have seen worse, much worse:yes:


----------



## Underdog

Gough said:


> OK, that would work too.
> 
> To be clear, I wasn't criticizing the installation, just the design choice.
> 
> One of the things I like about the vast majority of our clients is that we have a solid enough relationship that I can tell them when they are making stupid choices. Not it those words, at least initially. I'll start out diplomatically....


 Actually in the arena of opinion, I think I decided along time ago to like everything I install. I kid you not I've seen some bold choices.

The only way I know I will never put my foot in my mouth is to love it even before I see it. Then the only challenge is word choice to describe how it makes me feel. I think I use the word fun and phrase that "It makes me smile" a lot.


----------



## chrisn

I use the term "It makes me wanna puke a lot"

although not to the clients face


----------



## daArch

Would you rather have HUGE Iguanas at the foot of your bed?










(I'm sure Hunter S. Thompson would have felt right at home waking up and seeing these)





Or these looking at you as you pee?















and then of course, we've all seen this one:


----------



## Gough

The last house that I painted in Braintree had paper with huge hockey players on the wall. I figured it was a Bahsten thing.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> The last house that I painted in Braintree had paper with huge hockey players on the wall. I figured it was a Bahsten thing.


Only if the players were Brooons.


----------



## ddelaney

slinger58 said:


> That pic didn't help much. :blink:


Sorry....I just woke up from the seizure I had from looking at that.


----------



## DrakeB

Wow, these are all just... terrible. And all nicely installed, to boot.


----------

